# Thunder making strong push for Pau Gasol



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484471203705675776


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

We Warriors like him, and will trade 9.8 million TE/2nd round to Lakers for him.

He is a good backup for Love.

Bulls want him, but have no cap space to get him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Perfect fit. Third scorer. Pau could start without having to ever guard the best post player on the other team.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Lakers could turn that Warriors 9.8 million TE into a superstar.

Gasol is not going to sign MLE with Thunder.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484507254767357952


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He would take so much pressure off KD/Westbrook. Put him at C next to Ibaka where he won't have to worry about playing defense as much and just feed him in the post. He would free things up for the Big Two. It would be a great fit. What can OKC offer him?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Perfect fit. Third scorer. Pau could start without having to ever guard the best post player on the other team.


I don't know that it's so much that he wouldn't ever match up with the best post player as it is he can simply focus on being a load on the block while having a fantastic help defender in Ibaka flying in for blocks. You probably don't want Serge as the primary post defender for that exact reason anyway. Pau's only job is to get a hand up and then box out in that scenario, he literally doesn't need to leave his feet.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Great fit in theory, he could also help improve their ball movement. In conjunction with the scoring ability, it could be an extra dimension to their team they've never had.


----------

